# Changing Nerite snails to fresh water?



## fattyratrat (Jun 19, 2007)

How is it done besides buying ones already adjusted? I bought one from a salt tank locally and ran a slow drip line to it for 5 or 6 hours but im pretty sure he is dead. That was probably a stupid idea, but it was only 2 bucks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would setup a small tub or tank with salt water and slowly convert them to freshwater by doing very small water changes with freshwater every few days or so until the salinity is near freshwater. This can take 2-3 weeks to accomplish.


----------



## fattyratrat (Jun 19, 2007)

yea i was thinking weeks more than hours, but i just wanted to try. Do you know this from personal experience, or from reading it, or just guessing?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have close friends that have done it before. It takes weeks for sure.  I usually just get mine already converted.


----------



## sassy07 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi - we found a sea snail in northern Mass, USA today that is now in a small bucket of seawater. Can this be converted to freshwater and added to a tank that has two commet goldfish. How long can it be kept in the saltwater bucket which is a small bucket.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

sassy07 said:


> Hi - we found a sea snail in northern Mass, USA today that is now in a small bucket of seawater. Can this be converted to freshwater and added to a tank that has two commet goldfish. How long can it be kept in the saltwater bucket which is a small bucket.
> Thanks in advance


Don't do that, I am not sure exactly what kind of snail is being converted but in reef tanks there have been some debate about how humane it is to put coldwater snails in a warm water tank.... they survive but the stress incurred on their organs is very bad, and to perform tests on unfamiliar livestock in "iffy" conditions is not right. I know I am new here, and I don't want to sound like a jerk so sorry in advance.
Eirik


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Not all snails can convert to freshwater. I wouldn't try it.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

It won't work.


----------

